# Focal Twin Vs Focal Shape 65



## Gzu (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello Everyone.

Recently I discovered a new monitors called Focal Shape 65, and after read a few
Reviews, I started to think if I should change my monitors.

I have two Focal twins 6 be, but unfortunately the room I'm using is not very big, to be honest, is small, something like 10 sqr meter
I wonder if I shouldn't downgrade for something more appropriate to my room size like the new Focal Shape 65.

What do you guys think it will be my best option ?
Should I stay with the twins 6 be or go for something smaller ?

Thank you.


----------



## tack (Aug 23, 2017)

10sqft? Do you compose from inside a coffin?


----------



## James Marshall (Aug 23, 2017)

...Vampiric Metal music?


----------



## Gzu (Aug 23, 2017)

typing error.. Sorry guys. I mean 10 to 12 sqr meters.
What do you think ?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 23, 2017)

Twin 6 be's are a dream - sure you want to get rid of them?


----------



## Gzu (Aug 23, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Twin 6 be's are a dream - sure you want to get rid of them?



To be honest, I really don't want to, but, I'm not using the full potential of the twins 6 be, and that make me wonder if something smaller wouldn't be more useful.
But do you think the twins are appropriate even for such a small room ?


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't understand the dimensions of your room but I use the Twins in a small space and they sound awesome!
Previously I used the Solo 6's in the same space and for me the Twins sound way better,if you're not happy with the Twins why do you think you'll prefer a smaller speaker, is there too much low end with the Twins?
Have you tried them vertically and horizontally?Depending on the space they might sound better one way or the other.
Placement and toeing in is also very important,I'd try experimenting to see if this helps.
Good luck.


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 23, 2017)

I agree, for a small room untreated, it better to have smaller speakers. Because smaller volume equal less reflections, so less sound artifacts.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 23, 2017)

Treat the room AND keep the Twins. 'down-grading' will be 'felt' and of course heard. Always worth mentioning that our signal paths are 'judged' by their weakest link. I just fear you'll add a weak(er) link. Treat the room and keeping the twins will 'feel' like a HUGE upgrade.


----------



## pdub (Aug 23, 2017)

I used to have the twins in a bigger room but when I moved to a smaller room they were really too much. I almost consider them more mid-field monitors. I went down to the Solo 6's and I'm much happier. My control room is about 130 sq feet. I don't have any experience with the Shape 65's but I'd highly recommend the Solo's if you like the Focal sound.

Investing a little money in some diffusers and bass traps will go a long way as well.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Aug 24, 2017)

Treat the room. Some rooms are so small it is impossible to treat effectively via passive absorption (acoustic panels) i highly recommend a basic room treatment alongside something like the Trinnov st2 in your signal chain. You will be amazed at the combo between the two. The nice thing is if you ever move rooms, the Trinnov can be used anywhere.


----------



## Gzu (Aug 24, 2017)

Nmargiotta said:


> Treat the room. Some rooms are so small it is impossible to treat effectively via passive absorption (acoustic panels) i highly recommend a basic room treatment alongside something like the Trinnov st2 in your signal chain. You will be amazed at the combo between the two. The nice thing is if you ever move rooms, the Trinnov can be used anywhere.



I don't doubt about that solution, but it's way beyond what I'm able to spend with acoustic treatment.
Anyway thank you for your input.
I have a few bass traps ,some diffusers, and corner absorbers, as well some wall absorbers.
My main concern is about the bass energy that is diffused by the focal twins in a small room, and what is the spectrum of low frequencies that likely will be more prominent in this kind of rooms ?
Maybe between 40 - 100 hz frequencies ?
And by how much Db ?

Thank you


----------

